# Which hand



## Aggress (May 1, 2012)

Hello folks, my name is Brandon and I am about to purchase my first bow. I haven't touched one since I was about 12 and have a question regarding which hand to main the bow in. I just did the eye dominance test as it seemed important and it seems my left eye is the dominant one even though I am currently right handed. If I buy a right handed bow, will it create future problems? I did a mock up with my arms and it does feel more comfy using my right hand to pull. I'm guessing it is easier to train my arms rather than my eye, or is it really not that big of a deal to be right handed with left dom. ?

Any and all help is appreciated.
thanks,
Brandon.


----------



## Rattler AZ (Feb 16, 2012)

Get yourself to a pro shop that has both left hand and right hand bows in stock, and try shooting them both. Which one feels more natural? That's probably the route I'd take. 

I am right handed, left eye dominant and for years people told me to shoot firearms left handed instead of right. No matter how much practice or time I spent trying this I just could never get used to it, nor anywhere near as proficient as I was shooting right handed and dealing with a weaker eye. After time I've learned to sight with both eyes open using my non-dominant eye and it's translated into my bow shooting as well. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Aggress (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I will check my surrounding area.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

RattlerAZ is right. Try both. 

Many cross dominant archers are more comfortable holding the bow to accomodate the eye. Others like RattlerAZ, are the opposite. Get it to fit you, not to fit a preconceived idea of what you "should" be shooting. The same goes for draw length and draw weight. Be sure that you are comfortable with both.

Allen


----------

